# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1C 7.7 ошибка при запуске 0x7e

## tor1310

Добрый день!
При запуске 1с 7.7 появляется такая ошибка: 
"Ошибка при инициализации компоненты ZIP Compressor. Код ошибки 0х7е"

Что это и как с ним боротся?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> При запуске 1с 7.7 появляется такая ошибка: 
> "Ошибка при инициализации компоненты ZIP Compressor. Код ошибки 0х7е"
> 
> Что это и как с ним боротся?


База файловая или SQL? Что-то подобное https://forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=577096

----------

